

GitHub introduces “Code of Conduct” that “promotes equality”, programmers react - CmonDev
https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/comments/3eb5bt/github_introduces_code_of_conduct_that_promotes

======
richmarr
This kind of anti-feminist vitriol is really unfortunate. I'd have hoped we'd
be past this by 2015, but alas not.

Happy to debate the actual issues with anyone here, but first we have to
unpick all the snarl-words, FUD, and hatred

